# Threads opening in new window



## Stephoto

Hi,

I apologize if this has already been discussed, but I did not find a similar forum post for it. It seems there is a new feature where clicking on a forum thread below entries opens a new window. Like many translators perhaps, I have a set order for tabs in my browser that speeds up my workflow, so this new feature can be really annoying and confusing.

Is there a way to change this setting or is it the new WordRef normal?


----------



## jann

It seems to be the new WR normal, and Mike usually only changes things for a reason.

That said, if it doesn't suit you, there are a couple of workarounds that you can use on your own computer.

Right click the thread title in the list below the dictionary entry and select "copy link location" (or after right-clicking, just press the A key in Firefox).  Then put your cursor in the URL bar (or hit Ctrl+L in Firefox), paste the link (Ctrl+V), and hit Enter.  This will load the thread in the same tab.
In Firefox, you can override ALL "open in a new tab" behavior on ALL websites that you visit.  Instructions here.
It may be possible to write a little custom code in your user.js file to override "open in a new tab" behavior on WR only, but I didn't find anything immediately when I googled this, and I didn't have any success when I played around with it for a few minutes myself (not that I'm an expert!).
Does that help?


----------



## Stephoto

Wonderful! Thanks very much, jann. This indeed helps.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, we changed that a week or two ago.  If it turns out to be too annoying to some frequent users, we might try to find a better solution.


----------



## Kelly B

I love it this way.

I often search for useful threads to post in reply to questions, because sometimes it's hard to find the right one (well, sometimes I do it to point out the fact that the answer was there already ).

Having a tab open for each thread while the search window remains open makes it very easy to quickly review the most likely candidates, then copy the titles of the best ones from the search page into my reply.


----------



## Stephoto

Kelly B, for your purposes, I get the interest. But in a general translation workflow it becomes really cumbersome. I wonder if there could a setting so we can choose whether to open threads in a new window? That would be great!


----------



## yuechu

I agree with Stephoto. I think it would be great if we could have the option to not have links open in new tabs!


----------



## merquiades

I find this new feature incredibly useful. The original dictionary page is left open, and as I click on the threads I want to read they all open into different windows. Sometimes I need to read as many as 10. Then I close them out once I finish reading and I'm still left with the original page I was on.  I gain so much time. Going back and forth was such a hassle.


----------



## Stephoto

I can definitely see both sides. If there's any way to give us a setting so we can choose, I'm sure that would make us all very happy! Thanks.


----------

